# Rattle/Tapping noise at 3000rpm & on clutch engagement



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

So I was driving around today and noticed a rattling noise. I have heard this noise at idle before, but now I can hear at at part throttle around 3000rpm. What's worse is that I can feel it in the floor as well. I can also induce this noise if I let the clutch pedal out very slowly.
I tried to search, but most suggestions were to check the fuel lines for rattling or exhaust.
Is anyone else experiencing a similar issue?
BTW, car is a 2007 Rabbit manual w/BSH intake and C2 software. Also have VF Engineering rear mount installed 3 years ago.


_Modified by M3NTAL Kev at 12:02 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does the noise go away if you press the clutch in when you are idling?


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

I can't say for sure, but I think so. I'll have to experiment in the morning.
Generally, I am more concerned about it's prominence at 3k rpm. It also seems to be induced over small bumps and seams in the road.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (M3NTAL Kev)*

My rattle is like a ticking clock only faster. Mine is only at idle and I hear it from the front passanger floor. I've had the floor panel off but no luck finding or removing it. Is this similar to your noise?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Check the Intake. The bolts that secure it to the car come loose all the time on mine and the bracket bounces off the steal creating a rattle sound. Happens when im engaging the clutch or accelerating hard. Anything that causes the engine to rock or shutter.


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_My rattle is like a ticking clock only faster. Mine is only at idle and I hear it from the front passanger floor. I've had the floor panel off but no luck finding or removing it. Is this similar to your noise?

I have the same thing! any idea what it may be???


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (underdog1425)*

Nope. It comes & goes. I'd like to take the floor panel off again to take another look. Seems like it should be so obvious. Open to suggestions.


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I cant help (with my limited knowledge) but wonder if its any kind of knocking =S


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_Check the Intake. The bolts that secure it to the car come loose all the time on mine and the bracket bounces off the steal creating a rattle sound. Happens when im engaging the clutch or accelerating hard. Anything that causes the engine to rock or shutter. 

I had this problem. Once i secured that bold that holds intake. IT went away. Check that.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I've identified mine as the intake hardware not being secure enough. I just haven't had time to sort it out properly and I can't get my paws in there to straighten out the threads and tighten it down.


----------



## underdog1425 (Mar 12, 2008)

I kinda helped threadjack xD
I will check the intake, and also saw a thread in the DIY on the fuel lines rattling also, so will check that as well..
Can't wait until finals are over week after next >_<


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_
I had this problem. Once i secured that bold that holds intake. IT went away. Check that. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out this weekend and let you know what happens.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I had my local shop redo the hardware and rubber for the mounting bracket and the rattle and noise is gone.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

bsh needs to give longer mounting bolts, a large flat washer, and a lock washer....i had the same problem with my intake and those fixed it...its still the best intake on the market imo though


----------

